# Poelvensee???



## Bunnyhunter (31. Oktober 2008)

hallo,
da ich ja jetzt auch Besitzer eines Fischereischeines bin!
hatte ich die Idee,mir einen Jahresschein für den Poelvensee zu besorgen.
Lohnt sich der überhaupt für da?weil,einige Leute mir davon abgeraten haben.
Infos von Leuten die den See kennen wäre nicht schlecht.

danke

Bunny


----------



## Thecatfisch (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Poelvensee???*

Der Poelvensee ist ne Schlammgrube!

Grundangeln ist schwieig,zumindestens an den meisten Stellen da der Schlamm/die Gülle ca nen Meter tief ist!

Hecht angeln geht vorzüglich und sehr interessant ist die Oberflächenfischerei..nicht nur auf Hecht sondern auf Karpfen....besorg dir lieber erstmal ne Tageskarte und teste mal aus.


----------



## Bunnyhunter (4. November 2008)

*AW: Poelvensee???*

hi,
hast ja Recht!
teste erst mal aus mit ner Tageskarte und dann schaue ich weiter.
ich besorge mir im Januar einen Schein für den Rhein und Wendebecken vieleicht sehen wir uns ja mal!

Gruss

Bunny


----------



## Bunnyhunter (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Poelvensee???*

jetzt war ich gestern da!und habe da weder einen Eingang noch Steege gesehen.
Wer weiss wie man zu den Steegen kommt und wo man am besten parken kann?

danke und schöne Weihnachten

mfg

BUNNY


----------



## steve b (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Poelvensee???*

Hallo Bunnyhunter, und Frohes Fest. Habe den Poelvenn zwar noch nicht beangelt aber soweit Ich weiss hat er einen sehr guten Fischbestannt, er ist zwar schlammig aber wenn man hört was dort so gefangen wird ob Fried oder Raubfisch denke Ich, ist der See keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Bunnyhunter (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Poelvensee???*

hi,
Danke!!!!!!!!!

mfg

Bunny


----------

